# Tyreke Evans stuck in neutral in Sacramento



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The light never changes on Tyreke Evans.
> 
> “He has total green light to do what he needs to do on the basketball floor with me,” Sacramento Kings coach Keith Smart said. “It’s only [up to him] what he does.”
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/51405/tyreke-evans-stuck-in-neutral-in-sacramento


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

> “He has total green light to do what he needs to do on the basketball floor with me,” Sacramento Kings coach Keith Smart said. “It’s only [up to him] what he does.”


Which is the very problem. That's lazy coaching to me. He needs someone to tell him or show him what to do. He has never led a pro team anywhere so how is he magically supposed to know how to do it ?

No vets with winning history are on that roster. The coach tells him "do what you want" and he is, which is not much.

All the talent in the world but, he is still a kid. People forget that sometimes.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Badly needs a change of scenery and some veteran teammates. He may actually fit really well in Indiana or Minny.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Minny and Sac

Tyreke Evans 4 Derrick Williams

Love + Budinger gives Tyreke spacing and Rubio puts it into his hand in good positioning.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Even if he goes somewhere and becomes a Jamal Crawford he could've become so much more if he wasn't corrupted in his rookie year


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Badly needs a change of scenery and some veteran teammates. He may actually fit really well in Indiana or Minny.


I'd love to give him a shot in Indy. Especially with Granger out for 3+ months.

Only problem is, what does Indy have to give up for him?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He needs to leave the Kings as soon as possible.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Amazing how far he has fallen off. People were talking about the second coming of grant hill during his rookie season (stats wise) and he has done nothing but regress. A change of scenery would do him wonders and i would love it if he cane to milwaukee to rhn bext to BJ for the next 4-5 years.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

FWIW he can probably be had for a low price


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dre said:


> FWIW he can probably be had for a low price


Would be interesting to see just how low. One of Gerald Green/DJ Augustin and a first? Would be nice, but I doubt it. Plus we just got both.


Somehow shoe horning Lance Stephenson in the trade would make me happy.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Evans could probably be had for a pick or two and a rotation guy. He's coming due for a contract extension this summer and Sacramento clearly isn't sold on him developing into a star on that team. Hansbrough, a first, and maybe Augustin to Cleveland for Miami's first going to Sacramento might work (and you can always throw Lance in there). Two first-round picks and a hustle big that won't get in trouble isn't a terrible return.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Neautral is generous. He's been in reverse the past 3 years.

That 'Reke for Derrick Williams trade makes sense for both teams.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Might have to send Williams to a third team with Thomas Robinson already in Sacramento and the Kings desperately needing a real point guard. I think the best thing I can come up with is something like Evans to Minny, Derrick Williams and John Salmons' contract to Charlotte, with Ramon Sessions, Gerald Henderson, and DeSagana Diop's expiring going to Sacramento. Possibly something like a second going Sacramento's way as well, from someone.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just to show you guys how badly he's regressed:

'09-'10	20.1/5.3/5.8 46% shooting

'10-'11	17.8/4.8/5.6 41% shooting

'11-'12	16.5/4.6/4.5 45% shooting

'12-'13	(so far) 11.3/5.7/3.5 38% shooting

He needs to get out of Sacramento to salvage his career.


----------

